# Starting a mud tray cut out today



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

After reading Gilligan's thread, wonder what I will find.

I'm starting a cut out this afternoon:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b4yubovbvusl4r7/2014-04-20 18.48.17.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nkbsyn9im7ivxv8/2014-04-20 18.48.11.jpg

These bees are about 3/4 miles from my house as the bee flies. I got 2 swarms in my back yard bait boxes last week. First question, is it possible they could be swarms from these bees?

So, if my timing is off it could end up like Gilligan's cut out experience? Will post more later on the outcome. On Sunday evening, me and property owner moved a bunch of stuff off trailer so I have room to work. There were plenty of bees bringing in pollen. The bees have propolized and probably comb attached this tray to the trailer wall. He loaned me his machete to help cut the comb off the wall. 

Well in any case, this is an easy and fun cut out. I get to return a favor to a friend. Outcome is all good no matter what.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok school me, What is a mud tray


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

concrete mud pan.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Beeman, I'm not too old to learn.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Be sure to take plenty of pics if not a vid or two. Looks fun.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I tried taking pics with my gloves on, and it didn't work. So all I have is before and after pictures when the bees weren't after me. It went well except I made a really stupid mistake. I know better, I feel like such an idiot. 
First, the pics. 
This is right after I pulled the tray away from the trailer wall. I was stunned, not expecting this at all. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wndt5yq3ofiinz9/2014-04-22 14.01.47.jpg

Full almost to the back. The foremost combs didn't have much honey, did have lots of pollen and some nectar. So I framed up 2 deep frames of it. 
Then the brood in the middle, decent amount. Found lots of swarm queen cups. I framed up 4 frames of brood. Oh so easy to cut and frame! See where I'm going with this? I cut full comb, trimmed to fit deep frame, insert. One final frame of pollen and nectar and open cells. Then I put all that nice honeycomb in a food grade 5 gal honey pail. A bunch of comb in a different container to use after I freeze for comb boost in a tiny swarm I have.

See my mistake? I was framing up full pieces of comb. Turning them sideways!!!! What a dummy!

I took these pics at dusk and my flash didn't go off. Might retake tomorrow when I run by and check on them. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x1udbzikr0djq3v/2014-04-22 19.35.01.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/la136zqjhsyne33/2014-04-22 19.34.44.jpg

There are still some bees hanging out on the trailer wall, but all of the bees from the tray went to the hive. I need to clean out that remaining comb. Once I had all the comb out, I gently pushed bee clusters into a bowl and dumped them in the hive. 
That's a moving screen on the front with doors open, and the lid has enough space for bees to go in. There were bees hauling out larvae (from cutting the comb) out the front of the hive. 

I'm leaving hive there til the weekend. I cant bring it to my backyard because I'm too close by. They will go out to my country yard. 
I got 20 lbs of nice capped comb honey for me and my family, and homeowner gets a container.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

That long comb is awesome mate. That hive is probably going to be shifted into high gear really fast and you will likely be adding a super soon. Good job.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

What a nice easy cut out.
David


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice and easy one... finally. lol Thanks for the pics
Never too old to learn Ken.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I read someplace on beesource that they put the comb in upside down and the bees fixed it. 

I wouldn't bring in any of the comb besides the brood comb. Treat it more like a swarm with a little brood. This way if there is SHB they have a chance.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes it _was an easy and much fun cut out. Bees weren't particularly bothered, just those couple that always show up when take off my gloves. One sting to my back when my jacket rode up. I didn't mind that because I get lower back pain and it actually helps. 

I found this tonight and pm'd Hopeful to ask how the hive is doing, as it was the exact mistake I made. 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?289435-cutout-comb-orientation

I am freezing the comb before I use it, so I'm thinking it will be ok to use, as far as shb goes. I only saw 1 while doing the cut out...but where there is 1...
If I don't do that, at least I will give them some other frames of empty brood comb. 

And yes, with saw palmetto flow right around the corner and gallberry blooming now, I'm putting a super on them when I move them. 

I bet I will never make that mistake again. Now I'm worried they will bail because of it, the wrong comb direction I mean. I have about 1 out of 4 leave after cut out. Usually not when I don't use a vacuum, but in this case I will be concerned. They were still there this morning. Not checking again until Friday, and then moving them Sunday night.

P.S. Mr Beeman, you do a lot of cut outs. Have you ever made this mistake, and if so, how did it turn out with the comb?_


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I did make that mistake once, but luckily only on a couple of frames before I noticed it. Honestly, they didn't use them much. But they did make new comb rather quickly so the queen could do her job.
They tend not to use the cutout comb as readily for some reason. I do add a couple of empty drawn frames (from another hive) to the new hive which they use within a couple of days. The queen can lay real quick this way while they are building comb.
Good luck this season!


----------



## txbeek (May 21, 2013)

I may have to try a mud tray swarm trap or two. But have you calculated the internal dimensions of that mud tray to make sure it was 40 liters? If not, you got a bunch of abee-normal bees in your hive


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Beeman, bringing them some drawn frames tonight.

txbeek, I'm going to measure, but I suspect that if I had framed up all the comb with honeycomb, it would be a double deep size hive. That's about right for a 2 yr old colony.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I went into the hive on Tuesday and the queen was there, plus there was larvae in the sideways comb. That surprised me. May not happen every time, but in this case it worked out. I am still going to slowly cull out those frames.
Thought I would report my results.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope you reloaded that swarm trap. That Gilligan guy has it too easy anyway. Show him up for me.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I left a bait hive at the site but I think our swarm season is done. No May swarms in any of my bait boxes. I got 7 this spring, but that's including a real small one that had no queen and is laying drone. So 6, plus the cut out. I'm happy with that.


----------

